# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Các loại quạt ly tâm

## Kai Kai

quat cong nghiep ly tâm chia làm ba loại: cao áp, trung áp và thấp áp

 quạt ly tâm thấp áp

 quạt ly tâm trung áp

 quạt ly tâm cao áp

----------

